# Doing the right thing or being a sucker



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

:scratchhead:

A man is divorced but ends up with a baby mama situation years later after the divorce. This baby mama has a man she's "in love" with but when she has to get things like her car serviced, fixed or if she wrecks it, the man she is "in love" with does not help. She depends on the baby daddy for every thing. It seems as if she controls the baby daddy even though he knows she is in a serious relationship. It is like he does all the work while she goes home to the man she is "in love " with. 

The reason I ask is because the baby daddy was dating someone he really liked but she told him he didn't set boundaries with baby mama and she felt disrespected. She says he doesn't have a backbone or he likes the situation as it is. What are your thoughts on this

Sorry if I have confused or offended anyone


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

A man is divorced but ends up with a baby mama situation years later after the divorce."

Do you mean that this man knocked up some woman and so that woman is not the baby mama of his baby? 

Need that cleared up first.


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> A man is divorced but ends up with a baby mama situation years later after the divorce."
> 
> Do you mean that this man knocked up some woman and so that woman is not the baby mama of his baby?
> 
> Need that cleared up first.


He thinks the baby is his but a couple of years ago he was asked by HER grandmother if he was doing a paternity test because she (grandmother)thought he was out of the picture long ago. (is what grands said)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, he's a sucker if he does not even know that it's child. He's also being a bad father.

He should do a DNA test. Then if the child is his child he should pay child support if appropriate and sue for 50% custody. If the child is not his child he should stop supporting her. She's using him.


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

He's a SUCKA!!!


----------

